# New to rving



## Sewgood58 (Mar 9, 2015)

I am looking to buy an rv for 6 mo usage and live in Florida the other 6 mo. Presently I live in ny 6 mos and florida 6 mo. My problem is I would like to be near children in Long Island, there aren't any rv parks for seasonal rving in the area. Also, what size rv and type. Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Mar 9, 2015)

WOW size and type!!!  All depends on you and your needs.  Have seen long stays in tents to hugh MHs with slides all over it.  Really need more info to even offer opinion.  We have a 33ft MH with 2 slides that has served us well.  Just 2 of us.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sewgood58 (Mar 18, 2015)

Does anyone know of any rv parks near Long IslandNY


----------



## akjimny (Mar 19, 2015)

Sewgood 58 - I went to my "go-to" site for finding a rv park - RV Park Reviews (rvparkreviews.com) and didn't find any listings for Long Island, NY. However, I did find a number of rv parks ON Long Island. Hope this helps some.


----------



## vanole (Mar 20, 2015)

Sewgood58,

Everyone has their favorite campground website.  Mine is allstays.com.

Get to site.  Choose your state or province.  Look at cities near your destination.  Myself Long Island is large.  So I went to map all campgrounds in NY and their are some county and state parks there.  I then eliminated most and just chose  county and state parks and then the map is more manageable.  You can use any number of filters to refine your search.  Scroll the mouse over the sites that interest you and if you see one that tickles your fancy click on it and all the information on that campground comes up.  My write up sounds convoluted but the site is simple to move around in.


----------

